# Tiguan - Replacement Roof Rack Caps



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I lost one of my Tiguan roof rack end-caps yesterday. Bloody hell! The clips are not that brilliant in their design to start with and sure enough, when I arrived at my destination, one was missing. :evil:

I never heard it let go so I suspect it blew off on the autobahn. Now before anyone comments on how fast I was going, I was well below the 130kph mark intentionally because I have the roof rack on top.

I found one on eBay for €25,00. Can't imagine what VW wants for a brand new one. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Five cent fix. Two small 5mm holes in each cap and four zip ties later they're now secure. Well, the remaining three are at least.

Cable tie goes around the roof rack horizontal rail and secures the cap in place so even if it does comes loose, it's not going anywhere. Also adds a small level of "sticky finger' protection so they don't "walk off" on their own either.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Well some good news and bonus points for VW. Before ordering one from eBay, just out of curiosity, I stopped by the local VW dealership and their parts guy had it for €17.95 so I've ordered a replacement from them.

Lesson learned - it pays to check for parts prices with VAG first and not default to eBay, Amazon or other resellers thinking they're going to be cheaper than from a VW or Audi Service Center.

For anyone interested in a DIY roof rack carrier platform, check out this post. I put this together for just €20,00 in hardware. Way cheaper than the €800,00 Thule wants for theirs. Shown here on my Tiguan, this can be easily modified to fit any set of roof rack rails using standard T-bolts to secure it in place.

*DIY Roof Rack for less than 20-Euro (No welding required)*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2018759


----------

